
AnyLeaf (YC S10) Relaunches As AnyList To Build A Better Grocery List App - dirtae
http://techcrunch.com/2012/08/17/19-months-and-1-pivot-later-anyleaf-relaunches-as-anylist-to-build-a-better-grocery-list-app/
======
jmathai
Instead of focusing on multiple "real time" grocery lists, focus on figuring
out what recipes someone often makes, what ingredients they have at home and
do the hard work for them. That could be a winner.

I don't envision anyone doing their "meal planning" at the grocery store
because they have to resolve the ingredient list with what they have at home.

But seriously, ditch the real time sharing stuff. I don't know why so many
todo lists focus on that.

~~~
dirtae
AnyList co-founder here. We find that the ability to share a list is very
popular with spouses, families, significant others, and roommates. When we
thought about creating a great grocery shopping list, we took inspiration from
the classic sheet of paper stuck to the family refrigerator with a magnet,
where everyone writes down what needs to be purchased.

~~~
ajacksified
I used a grocery list app a while ago (I actually forget the name now) and the
sharing feature was definitely useful for my wife and I. When one of us would
run out of something, we'd add it to a shared list, so when we went grocery
shopping the next time we'd remember.

~~~
jmathai
Are you still using it? If not, why?

That's valuable info.

------
b_emery
I'd like the app to check prices for me at a number of nearby stores so I can
buy the stuff I always buy, but at the lowest prices. I've got about 3-4
stores that I visit pretty regularly, and I'm always trying to optimize on
prices. Do that and I'll buy it (I'll get a smart phone too)!

------
wolfparade
AnyList isn't a great name unless you have a lot of brand recognition with
AnyLeaf. I don't know if you do I don't live in sfbay.

